# Slow Server 2008 Boot.. Help Please



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey guys,

I put this in this section because server 2008 is so much like vista. My main problem is that there seems to be a huge delay between the green loading bars and the log in screen. The screen is black for this period and takes quite awhile to load. This is probably the longest load time in the whole boot up. Using a boot up script, it took approximately 170 seconds to boot onto the desktop. I remember it was much faster than this and would like help on this situation. Could it be a driver? How could I test? I appreciate any help, thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Go into msconfig - selct the boot tab and check Boot Log.

Also, boot-into SAFEMODE and you will see the drivers as they load. Is it hanging on one particular driver? If yes, the answer would then be the next driver loading - the one you are not yet able to see. Look for it after the 170 second period. That may be the culprit.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

I checked the 'Boot Log' in msconfig and restarted but I don't understand what it did?

I also tried logging into safe mode and it seemed faster. From Log in to desktop it was definitely faster. There was one driver that took long to load, it was called Storflt.sys. Also, after the last driver crcdisk.sys was loaded it took awhile to get me into the Log in screen.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Now that I have the names of the drivers possible causing this problem - please run LoadOrd. It is from SysInternals and available from Microsoft TechNet free of charge.

Here is the LoadOrd executable - 

http://live.sysinternals.com/LoadOrd.exe

For info, Here is the TechNet page on it -

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb897416.aspx

Which driver appeared first - Storflt.sys or crcdisk.sys ?

One a driver is listed, it is loaded. It is the one after that that would be the one hanging.

The box that you checked in msconfig should have left a boot log behind. It has been a while since I have booted w/ that option. Please do a search using 'Everywhere' that includes hidden and system files for a file ending in *log*.

Please copy the LoadOrd screen and paste into your next post and we will see what can be found.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey,

It was storflt.sys that took a long time until it showed that it was "Loaded" and the crcdisk.sys was the last loaded driver but it seemed to hang for a long time until it went to the log in screen.

I've pasted the code but i can't seem to make it look better than how it is. Hopefully you can read it, if you can't i'll post screenshots of it if you'd like. 


```
Boot	EMS	1	sacdrv	sacdrv
Boot	WdfLoadGroup	n/a*	Wdf01000	Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	6	sptd	
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	1	ACPI	Microsoft ACPI Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	2	msisadrv	ISA/EISA Class Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	n/a*	partmgr	Partition Manager
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	3*	pci	PCI Bus Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	7	Compbatt	Microsoft Composite Battery Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	9	volmgr	Volume Manager Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	10	volmgrx	Dynamic Volume Manager
Boot	System Bus Extender	6	intelide	
Boot	System Bus Extender	n/a*	mountmgr	Mount Point Manager
Boot	SCSI Miniport	33	atapi	IDE Channel
Boot	FSFilter Infrastructure	1	FltMgr	FltMgr
Boot	Filter	1	CLFS	Common Log (CLFS)
Boot	Base	n/a*	KSecDD	
Boot	NDIS Wrapper	n/a*	NDIS	NDIS System Driver
Boot	PNP_TDI	3	Tcpip	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50003
Boot	Extended Base	n/a*	storflt	Disk VMBUS Acceleration Filter Driver
Boot	Pnp Filter*	n/a*	crcdisk	Crcdisk Filter Driver
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	disk	Disk Driver
Boot	Network*	n/a*	Mup	Mup
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	spldr	Security Processor Loader Driver
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	volsnap	Storage volumes
System	SCSI CDROM Class	3	cdrom	CD-ROM Driver
System	Boot file system	n/a*	Fs_Rec	
System	Base	1	Null	
System	Keyboard Port	5	i8042prt	i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver
System	Keyboard Port	6	kbdhid	Keyboard HID Driver
System	Pointer Class	2	mouclass	Mouse Class Driver
System	Keyboard Class	2	kbdclass	Keyboard Class Driver
System	Video Save	1	VgaSave	
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPCDD	RDPCDD
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPENCDD	RDP Encoder Mirror Driver
System	File system	n/a*	Msfs	
System	File system	n/a*	Npfs	
System	Streams Drivers	1	RasAcd	Remote Access Auto Connection Driver
System	PNP_TDI	4	tdx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50004
System	PNP_TDI	9	Smb	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50005
System	PNP_TDI	11	epfwtdir	epfwtdir
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	AFD	Ancilliary Function Driver for Winsock
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	NetBT	NETBT
System	NDIS	17	PSched	@%SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\pacer.sys,-101
System	NetBIOSGroup	2	NetBIOS	NetBIOS Interface
System	Network*	n/a*	DfsC	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys,-101
System	n/a*	n/a*	easdrv	easdrv
System	n/a*	n/a*	fanio	FanIO driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	nsiproxy	NSI proxy service
System	Network*	4*	rdbss	Redirected Buffering Sub Sysytem
System	n/a*	n/a*	TermDD	Terminal Device Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	Wanarpv6	@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32012
Automatic	FSFilter Virtualization	n/a*	luafv	UAC File Virtualization
Automatic	file system	n/a*	DefragFS	DefragFS
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	DcomLaunch	@oleres.dll,-5012
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcSs	@oleres.dll,-5010
Automatic	Event log	n/a*	Ati External Event Utility	
Automatic	Event Log	n/a*	EventLog	Windows Event Log
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	gpsvc	@gpapi.dll,-112
Automatic	profsvc_group	n/a*	ProfSvc	@%systemroot%\system32\profsvc.dll,-300
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	SENS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\Sens.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	slsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	Themes	Themes
Automatic	UIGroup	n/a*	UxSms	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dwm.exe,-2000
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	PlugPlay	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll,-100
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	wudfsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wudfsvc.dll,-1000
Automatic	NDIS	13	rspndr	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
Automatic	NDIS	14	lltdio	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dhcp	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dnscache	@%SystemRoot%\System32\dnsapi.dll,-101
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	lmhosts	@%SystemRoot%\system32\lmhsvc.dll,-101
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Wlansvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wlansvc.dll,-257
Automatic	ShellSvcGroup	n/a*	ShellHWDetection	@%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-12288
Automatic	SchedulerGroup	n/a*	Schedule	@%SystemRoot%\system32\schedsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioSrv	Windows Audio
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	BFE	@%SystemRoot%\system32\bfe.dll,-1001
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	LanmanWorkstation	Workstation
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	MpsSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23090
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	WebClient	@%systemroot%\system32\webclnt.dll,-100
Automatic	MS_WindowsLocalValidation	n/a*	SamSs	@%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1
Automatic	SpoolerGroup	n/a*	Spooler	@%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	AeLookupSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\aelupsvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	AppHostSvc	@%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-30011
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	BITS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\qmgr.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	BthServ	@%SystemRoot%\System32\bthserv.dll,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	CryptSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\cryptsvc.dll,-1001
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	eamon	EAMON
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	ekrn	Eset Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	EventSystem	@comres.dll,-2450
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	FDResPub	@%systemroot%\system32\fdrespub.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	hidserv	@%SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	IKEEXT	@%SystemRoot%\system32\ikeext.dll,-501
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	KtmRm	@comres.dll,-2946
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	LanmanServer	@%systemroot%\system32\srvsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	MSDTC	@comres.dll,-2797
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	MSSQL$SQLEXPRESS	SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS)
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	NetPipeActivator	@%systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll,-8197
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	netprofm	@%SystemRoot%\system32\netprof.dll,-246
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	NetTcpActivator	@%systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll,-8199
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	NlaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	NMIndexingService	NMIndexingService
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	nsi	@%SystemRoot%\system32\nsisvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PD91Agent	PD91Agent
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PEAUTH	PEAUTH
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PolicyAgent	@%SystemRoot%\System32\polstore.dll,-5010
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	RemoteRegistry	@regsvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	secdrv	Security Driver
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	seclogon	Secondary Logon
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	STacSV	SigmaTel Audio Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	stisvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wiaservc.dll,-9
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	SysMain	Superfetch
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TBS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tbssvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	tcpipreg	TCP/IP Registry Compatibility
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	W32Time	@%SystemRoot%\system32\w32time.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Winmgmt	Windows Management Instrumentation
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WinRM	@%Systemroot%\system32\wsmsvc.dll,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WPDBusEnum	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wpdbusenum.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WSearch	Windows Search
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wuauserv	@%systemroot%\system32\wuaueng.dll,-105
```


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

I also tried disabling some devices from device manager and even uninstall my ATI graphics driver but it didn't seem to help so I assume those can't be causing the slow boot. Any suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it boots up normally for me in approx 30seconds but i only have the op.system installed
if the delay is during the dots going across check what you have in startup


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have very few things that are set to run at start up. Only Anti-virus and 2 other very small apps. I try to optimize my system as best I can, including disabling unnecessary services. I've done disk defrags, boot defrags, use ccleaner, and performance tweaks found on certain websites. I just don't know what's causing this huge delay that occurs after the green bars and before the log in screen.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't have a/v running as i could not find a free one 
disable it on startup and see if it makes a difference


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

I tried disabling the A/V but it didn't seem to help. Thanks anyway


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you have probably disabled a service that appears not used but another service depends on it running
a lot of the services are dependant on other services vista and server 2008


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm I'll take a look at my services again to check for dependencies. Hopefully you're right!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I'd like to obtain some system info from you. Please download the attached zip file and extract the batch and exe file to your desktop. 

Go to your desktop, right-click on the batch file and select run as administrator. You will see several screens pop up - just let them run and please do not touch any keys. The final item to run will be Microsoft SysInternals Autoruns - the viewer screen will appear - let it scan (look on bottom-left for status - "scanning..."). When AutoRuns is finished, the screen will close. The batch job will take several minutes to run. It will dump the app and system logs, run AutoRuns, msinfo32, dxdiag, driver listings, etc... 

The output will be in a new folder found within your documents folder named TSF_Vista_Support.

Zip the contents of the new folder up and attach to your next post.

It is imperative that you run the batch job via right-click/admin level, otherwise it will not have the necessary permission to access the system and app event logs.

I won't be able to look at the output until late tomorrow.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I've attached the output file to my post.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Thanks for running the batch job. I downloaded the file and will look at it shortly.

Did you find anything in the system services re: the question asked by dai?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey,

Running the batch was no problem. Thanks for looking at it.

I did check out the system services. I didn't find anything that I shouldn't have disabled and the dependencies were all okay. I re-enabled some services and checked the boot time but it didn't seem to change.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I have been made aware that you opened a new thread in our Security Center, HiJackThis Log Help, less than 48 hours ago - while this Vista thread has been active.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...298050-help-clean-out-my-computer-please.html

My hands are now tied as I cannot continue until your system has been declared clean by a security analyst.

If you did not do so prior to posting your HiJackThis log, please follow the 5 prerequisite steps as outlined in the following link:

IMPORTANT – Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help

Once your system has been declared clean, feel free to return here to Vista so that any outstanding issues may be pursued.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey,

I posted that HiJackThis Log just out of the blue. I don't have any spyware problems and have pretty good protection. I just posted it so someone could take a look anyway incase there was something. I'd like to close the thread but I don't know how. Am i able to?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Per your request, your HJT thread has been closed. Please do not open any other threads while we continue our work here in Vista Support. 

I looked through some of the reports and found the following:

Per wercon, there have been app errors - MSNMessenger, NMIndexStoreSvr, keygen and Firefox.

```
1.   10/02/2008 7:45 PM	Application Error	Faulting application [color=red]msnmsgr.exe[/color], version 8.5.1302.1018, time stamp 0x4717a53b, faulting module msnmsgr.exe, version 8.5.1302.1018, time stamp 0x4717a53b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0007b113, process id 0x370, application start time 0x01c9249365b70f10.
2.   09/07/2008 2:42 AM	Application Error	Faulting application [color=red]NMIndexStoreSvr.exe[/color], version 3.3.8.0, time stamp 0x4860cce5, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02020202, process id 0x540, application start time 0x01c91093576ff1ee.
3    09/07/2008 2:42 AM	Application Error	Faulting application [color=red]NMIndexStoreSvr.exe[/color], version 3.3.8.0, time stamp 0x4860cce5, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x07070707, process id 0x954, application start time 0x01c910935b4bce2d.
4.   09/07/2008 1:42 AM	Application Error	Faulting application [color=red]keygen.exe[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x21475346, faulting module keygen.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x21475346, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000154, process id 0x11c8, application start time 0x01c9108b0446fdfd.
5.   09/07/2008 1:41 AM	Application Error	Faulting application [color=red]keygen.exe[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x21475346, faulting module keygen.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x21475346, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000154, process id 0xdb8, application start time 0x01c9108addff570d.
6.   09/06/2008 7:05 AM	Application Error	Faulting application [color=red]firefox.exe[/color], version 1.9.0.3105, time stamp 0x486bac70, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a81d, exception code 0xe06d7363, fault offset 0x0002f35f, process id 0xaf4, application start time 0x01c90feee0efdbd7.
7.   09/06/2008 4:20 PM	Windows Error Reporting Fault bucket 7417786, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=8399&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=7417786
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: BTH\MS_RFCOMM
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp\DMIC92C.tmp.log.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0d78e84c
```

I extracted the following portions from the above which correspond to 1 - 5, all with a 0xc0000005 NT STATUS exception error - which is a memory access violation. Note that the faulting module for #2 and #3 is listed as "unknown". 0xc...5 is usually indicative of a bad driver.

```
tamp 0x4717a53b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], 															
 0000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse 															
 0000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse 															
 , exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000 															
 , exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000
```
Did this sysyem first come up on September 6, 2008? Was there a dormant period between September 7 and October 2, 2008?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey,

I haven't had any problems with those applications that have had errors. As for sysyem, I don't exactly know what that is and what you mean by it sorry. What do you mean by the dormant period?

EDIT: Oh I think you meant system. If that's the case Sept. 6 sounds right for the time I installed Server 2008. The computer has been in constant use since then so no dormant period.


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey,

I've found my boot log and it shows that some drivers did not load. Could these be causing the slow boot problem?


```
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
 Service Pack 110  5 2008 00:49:40.359
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\hal.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\sacdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NDIS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\BATTC.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pavboot64.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storflt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\disk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwl664.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\b44amd64.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\aspbzsbp.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mcdbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\stwrt64.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\epfwtdir.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
Did not load driver \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fanio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\easdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\DefragFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\eamon.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Loaded driver \??\C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\cpuz_x64.sys
 Service Pack 110  5 2008 10:22:57.375
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\hal.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\sacdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NDIS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\BATTC.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pavboot64.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storflt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\disk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwl664.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\b44amd64.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\aat7kvmi.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mcdbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\stwrt64.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\epfwtdir.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
Did not load driver \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fanio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\easdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\DefragFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\eamon.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
 Service Pack 110  5 2008 10:49:19.375
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\hal.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\sacdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NDIS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\BATTC.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pavboot64.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storflt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\disk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwl664.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\b44amd64.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\adk1o5wh.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mcdbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\stwrt64.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\epfwtdir.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
Did not load driver \??\C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\fanio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\easdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\DefragFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\eamon.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Silicon2K7 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I haven't had any problems with those applications that have had errors. As for sysyem, I don't exactly know what that is and what you mean by it sorry. What do you mean by the dormant period?
> 
> EDIT: Oh I think you meant system. If that's the case Sept. 6 sounds right for the time I installed Server 2008. The computer has been in constant use since then so no dormant period.



Hi. . .

OK about apps... just wanted to ask. I meant to write more detail in my earlier post about that. I was just curious about the app crashes from Sept 6 & 7... then nothing at all in wercon (Problem Reports & Solutions - 
START | type wercon and hit enter) until Oct 2. 

If set up around Sept 6/7, those app crashes could simply be part of initial install and stabilization period. It is good - great actually that you have had only 1 in a month - I can't come close to that on any system here!

For info, "System" can refer to just about anything that Vista would run for items like housekeeping, etc... usually, but not exclusively during idle periods. Task Manager takes advantage of any idle time and starts running jobs in its que.

I am getting my kids (7,10,14,18) lunch right now.. I'll look at your last post shortly.

JC

.
.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I went through the entire boot log and the only driver that I see that may not be loading at all is *fanio.sys* - timestamp = *2/16/2007 8:42:28 AM*. It apparently is not a digitally signed driver and therefore cannot run in Vista x64, which would of course includes Server 2008. It is listed as a kernel-mode driver, current status = STOPPED, allows stops and pauses. From what I learned about it, it belongs to *I8kfanGUI 3.1*. I am not sure exactly what this product is.

The other drivers that were listed as "Loaded" then "Did not Load.." such as ndproxy.sys, kbdhid.sys, and srv.sys are listed as "manual start" drivers. So they would load then stop if not needed.

Your original post said that it took 170 seconds from power on to desktop is I understand correctly. Just under 3 minutes. I have not personally worked with Server 2008, but I do have 2 systems here with Vista x64. The two are very similar in nature.

My boot time on this HP P7350 Core2 Duo, 4gb DDR2 from power on to desktop is about 1.5 minutes on average. SAFEMODE is < 1 minute. Another x64 system here, a Toshiba Satellite T5550 Core2 Duo, 4gb DDR2 can many times boot in about 1 minute. But the HP system does have quite a few times that fire-up at boot involving crash dump analysis (BSOD) programs.

You said you installed Server 2008 on your system just under 1 month ago. What OS was on it prior to that, if any, and what was the approximate boot-up time? 

I see that your system is a Dell MM061 x64, running Windows 2008 Server Enterprise, Intel T7200 Core2 Duo CPU @ 2.0GHz, BIOS = Dell A17, June 13, 2007; Network adapter is a Broadcom 802.11g wifi.

As I mentioned in my last post, your wercon looks fantastic, but I will be getting into the event Viewer system and app logs later to see if anything negative is reflected in them.

I must ask - have you actually used a stopwatch to time the boot-up (the 170 seconds especially)? If not, please do so - a few times over the course of a day. Also please do same in SAFEMODE. As I asked before, is this slower than the system was prior to the introduction of Server 2008?

A prior post mentioned the names of 2 drivers that seemed to "hang". I am listing them here now in RED as I just went through the boot log and saw them. I will need to look them up in the Event Viewer to see exactly what the events are surrounding them. Please note that this is a "snipped" version of the boot log.

```
32\drivers\tcpip.sys
32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
32\drivers\[color=red][B]storflt.sys[/B][/color]
32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
32\drivers\volsnap.sys
32\Drivers\spldr.sys
32\Drivers\mup.sys
32\drivers\disk.sys
32\drivers\CLASSPNP.SYS
32\drivers\[color=red][B]crcdisk.sys[/B][/color]
32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys
```
For info, there are reports out on the Internet about problems with crcdisk.sys hanging as well as possibly prevent boot-up. Again, I will have to look into this further.

One thing that I suggest that you do in the interim (besides answers to the above question, please!) is to run the Vista Driver Verifier. Bring up an *Elevated* command prompt - 
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*

```
[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot
[/b]
```
If the Driver Verifier (DV) finds a violation, it will result in a BSOD. Please keep in mind that a BSOD may or may not be immediate as the DV will be stress testing your non-Microsoft drivers. For info, some of the more common bugchecks for verifier violations are: 

```
• 0xa = IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 
• 0x50 = PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA  
• 0xbe = ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY 
• 0xc1 = SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION 
• 0xc4 = DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION  
• 0xc6 = DRIVER_CAUGHT_MODIFYING_FREED_POOL 
• 0xc7 = TIMER_OR_DPC_INVALID 
• 0xc9 = DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION
```
If an immediate BSOD does not occur and you would like to see the status of the Driver Verifier, bring up an elevated command prompt, type verifier - but this time select the last option on the first screen - "Display information about the currently verified drivers..". To turn the Driver Verifier off, bring up an elevated command prompt and type *verifier /reset* then re-boot.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm in a rush right now and I know you must always be too having 4 children! I will answer all your questions when I get back in a few hours. Thanks a lot for all your help!


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey,

I8kfanGUI 3.1 is software that is made for Dell Inspirons to control and monitor CPU and GPU temperatures as well as fan speeds. I tried to install but it said that it was not able to install the fanio.sys driver (because it's not digitally signed). I removed it from my computer but I guess that file was still in my drivers folder. The boot log says it did not load from both the \System32\drivers and the \SysWOW64\drivers folders. I found it in system32 and deleted it but was not able to find it in SysWOW64.

As for boot times, when I was running Vista x64 on my old HDD, they seemed to be about the same as yours, maybe about 1.5 minutes. When I got a new HDD, I immediately installed Server 2008. The boot time was lightning fast. I'd say less than 30 seconds to boot to a completely usable desktop.

To answer your question, my system with Server 2008 seems to be much faster than Vista in my opinion, but the boot time is the only problem. To measure the boot time I used a VB script found on www.vistax64.com. It actually measures the "reboot" time but my system literally shuts down in about 5 seconds so it doesn't add much. It's good to know my wercon is good, I don't remember the last time I saw an application crash.

I could not find the Broadcom 802.11g wireless x64 driver from Broadcom nor Dell. I found it luckily on HP's website because they used it on some of their notebooks. The driver and hardware seem to work fine so this couldn't be causing any problems could it?

I'm going to try the Vista Driver Verifier right now and report back.

EDIT: I ran the Vista Driver Verifier and got no BSOD. I checked the status of the drivers and there were 3 drivers that "Never Loaded". The drivers were: dump_dumpata.sys, pavboot64.sys, and spka.sys. Pavboot64.sys is from Panda Anti-Virus online scanner that I uninstalled using "Programs and Features" in control panel but it seems to be still in my system.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Silicon2K7 said:


> EDIT: I ran the Vista Driver Verifier and got no BSOD. I checked the status of the drivers and there were 3 drivers that "Never Loaded". The drivers were: dump_dumpata.sys, pavboot64.sys, and spka.sys. Pavboot64.sys is from Panda Anti-Virus online scanner that I uninstalled using "Programs and Features" in control panel but it seems to be still in my system.



Hi. . .

Interesting read... I did not know that Server 2008 was so much faster than Vista x64. I will have to look into Server 2008 for one of the existing or maybe a different system here. 

Let's see if Panda can be knocked out. They write removal tools for such things as you can now see that a program un-install does not remove it completely from your system. Please download the Panda Removal Tool to your desktop. Close all windows, right-click on the icon and select Run as Administrator. Upon completion, please re-boot.

I always like to see the Windows Firewall reset to default settings after a removal tool runs as the Windows Firewall many times is off and in a shambles. I assume this would be the case in Server 2008. If not please let me know. To reset the Windows Firewall - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hi-lighted) | Click OK




Silicon2K7 said:


> . . .I could not find the Broadcom 802.11g wireless x64 driver from Broadcom nor Dell. I found it luckily on HP's website because they used it on some of their notebooks. The driver and hardware seem to work fine so this couldn't be causing any problems could it?. . .


None of the reports that I have here shows any additional information about this wifi. Check the Device Manager - look at the driver and date on it please. Surprising that Dell did not list it b/c usually you have to go to OEM (Dell) web sites as you found out yourself, nothing from Broadcom. I don't see a problem at this time with the wifi, just thought it s/b updated if one was available. I know Intel updated most last month as more and more were showing up in BSODs as the probable cause - especially since SP1 came in.





Silicon2K7 said:


> I8kfanGUI 3.1 is software that is made for Dell Inspirons to control and monitor CPU and GPU temperatures as well as fan speeds. I tried to install but it said that it was not able to install the fanio.sys driver (because it's not digitally signed). I removed it from my computer but I guess that file was still in my drivers folder. The boot log says it did not load from both the \System32\drivers and the \SysWOW64\drivers folders. I found it in system32 and deleted it but was not able to find it in SysWOW64....


You may know this - in x64, the \windows\system32 directory is for x64 - the \windows\syswow64 is for x86 (wow = Windows on Windows). If an x86 app runs, when it tries to access \system32, it is re-directed to \syswow64, which is usually just fine. But if you are using an x86 utility program - like HiJackThis (remember the "file not found" ?) it cannot get to the x64 drivers. To an x86 app, the \system32 and \syswow64 dirs are mirror images of each other, although it does not know that. If an x86 app wants to report on the x64 \system32 folder, it must actually look in the virtual folder \windows\sysnative. I learned this the hard way when running an x86 utility program and could not find the Event Viewer logs (\windows\system32\winevt\logs). Now I know to go to \sysnative virtual whenever I run an x86 app and need access to the real x64 \system32. It was rather embarrassing to report my 54 Vista Event Viewer logs as "missing"!

If that driver is still loading - use AutoRuns to stop it. AutoRuns is part of the (Winternals) SysInternals Suite by Mark Russinovich and Bryce Cogswell. Winternals is now a wholly owned subsidiary of Microsoft - since 2006. The SysInternals Suite can be downloaded free of charge from Microsoft TechNet. Click on the link in my signature banner. That is where LoardOrd and AutoRuns are from.

Here is a screenshot of what you will look for in AutoRuns - 











.

I am going through the Event Logs and have found a few items that I will post about later. One is an error message regarding your Ethernet LAN. I run 802.11g wifi here and don't have this error showing up b/c the LAN is not plugged in. Does Server 2008 look for LAN vs. WLAN b/c of faster speed (usually 100 Mbps v. 54 Mbps, respectively)?


Control Panel --> Network Connections
Is your LAN listed as "Network cable unplugged" or disabled... ? (Both my x64s say "Network cable unplugged" - but no warning message in the evtx log). It appears this may cause just under 1 second hang. I only have app and sys logs - not all 54+ - so there may be other entries I am unaware of during that < 1 second gap appearing in the system log.


```
Event[209]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: bcm44amd64
  Date: 2008-10-02T16:11:12.026
  Event ID: 4
  Level: Warning
  Description: 
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller: The network link is down.
  Check to make sure the network cable is properly connected.
```
Please let me know how you make out w/ AutoRuns - or if the deletion worked OK. Thanks.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey,

Server 2008 just feels a faster than Vista. Maybe it's just a placebo effect because I've heard many things about it being faster and I've also seen benchmarks. At any rate, it definitely is not SLOWER than Vista. You should give it a try.

I used the Panda Removal Tool and it seemed to go through just fine. Thanks a lot for it.

My Broadcom wifi driver is version 4.82.28.56 and has a date of 6/21/2006. I guess this may be a little outdated?

As for the fanio.sys driver, I did not know about the syswow64 folder being for x86 apps, this is quite surprising to me! Good to know though lol.

I used Autoruns to uncheck the loading of the fanio.sys driver so that should have solved that problem. It's an interesting and useful program, I'm going to look through it when I have time.

My Ethernet card simply says "unplugged", not disabled. I haven't actually tested my LAN connection so when I get home I will test it to make sure it works. I'm not sure about Server 2008 looking for LAN vs WLAN, I've never heard anything about it.

Hopefully something comes up soon, thanks for the help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I see you were out and about in Vista earlier - thank you!

I have been through your entire system event log and found a few items. I am going to simply list them here as I don't know exactly what they all mean. You may recognize some to be specific to Server 2008 - I am not sure. Others you may just recognize. I have heavily edited them to better fit them in here.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.




```
Event[197]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-IIS-APPHOSTSVC
  Date: 2008-10-02T16:12:20.000
  Event ID: 9010
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The Application Host Helper Service encountered an error trying 
to access the root history directory 'C:\inetpub\history'.  The
 directory either doesn't exist or the permissions on it don't 
 allow the history service to access it. The config history 
 feature is disabled for now and will be re-enabled after the 
 issue is resolved. To resolve this issue, please ensure that 
 the directory exists and that the Administrators group have 
 read and write access to it.  The data field contains the error
 number.
```


```
Event[196]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WAS
  Date: 2008-10-02T16:13:32.000
  Event ID: 5188
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The directory specified for the temporary application pool
 config files is either missing or is not accessible by the 
 Windows Process Activation Service. Please specify an existing
 directory and/or ensure that it has proper access flags. The 
 data field contains the error number.
```


```
Event[195]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-WAS
  Date: 2008-10-02T16:13:32.000
  Event ID: 5005
  Level: Error
  Description: 
Windows Process Activation Service (WAS) is stopping because
 it encountered an error. The data field contains the error
 number.
```


```
Event[152]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2008-10-02T16:13:43.000
  Event ID: 7009
  Level: Error
  Description: 
A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for
 the Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service service to connect.
```


```
Event[151]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2008-10-02T16:13:43.000
  Event ID: 7000
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service service failed to start due
 to the following error:  
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
```


```
Event[146]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2008-10-02T16:13:43.000
  Event ID: 7024
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS) service terminated with 
service-specific error 5 (0x5).
```


```
Event[138]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2008-10-02T16:13:43.000
  Event ID: 7001
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The Net.Tcp Listener Adapter service depends on the Net.Tcp 
Port Sharing Service service which failed to start because of 
the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request 
in a timely fashion.
```


```
Event[134]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2008-10-02T16:13:43.000
  Event ID: 7023
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The Windows Process Activation Service service terminated 
with the following error: 
The system cannot find the path specified.
```


```
Event[133]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2008-10-02T16:13:43.000
  Event ID: 7001
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The Net.Pipe Listener Adapter service depends on the Windows 
Process Activation Service service which failed to start 
because of the following error: 
The system cannot find the path specified.
```


There wer many of these:

```
Event[111]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Tcpip
  Date: 2008-10-02T16:19:40.075
  Event ID: 4227
  Level: Warning
  Description: 
TCP/IP failed to establish an outgoing connection because the 
selected local endpoint was recently used to connect to the 
same remote endpoint. This error typically occurs when 
outgoing connections are opened and closed at a high rate, 
causing all available local ports to be used and forcing 
TCP/IP to reuse a local port for an outgoing connection. To 
minimize the risk of data corruption, the TCP/IP standard 
requires a minimum time period to elapse between successive 
connections from a given local endpoint to a given remote 
endpoint.
```


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey,

I enjoy helping out others if I can, so no problem!

I've taken a look at these Event ID's. I think most of them are due to me not having Web Server (IIS) installed on my Server 2008. I went ahead and disabled all those services that failed to start up. It didn't seem to fix my slow boot problem though. I'm not sure what the last Event means exactly.

I loaded up safe mode again, and the storflt.sys seemed to load much faster this time. There is still a very big hang after crcdisk.sys is loaded. You wrote this earlier:


```
32\drivers\tcpip.sys
32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
32\drivers\storflt.sys
32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
32\drivers\volsnap.sys
32\Drivers\spldr.sys
32\Drivers\mup.sys
32\drivers\disk.sys
32\drivers\CLASSPNP.SYS
32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys
```
If that's the order Windows loads the drivers then it would seem that tunnel.sys is causing the hang. The only thing is, the driver loading screen in safe mode does not show anything loaded after crcdisk.sys is loaded.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I went through the application log and found these:

The error code 0x8007001f appears to be related to video capture of some sort.



```
Event[21]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Search
  Date: 2008-10-03T02:17:13.000
  Event ID: 3013
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The entry <C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MACROMEDIA\FLASH 
PLAYER\MACROMEDIA.COM\SUPPORT\FLASHPLAYER\SYS\#WWW.TOTALLYFREECAMS.COM
\SETTINGS.SOL> in the hash map cannot be updated.

Context:  Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
[COLOR=Red]A device attached to the system is not functioning.   (0x8007001f)[/COLOR]
```

I don't know what device it is referring to. Check Device Manager.

As for tunnel.sys - Microsoft Tunnel Interface Driver - it is used for VPN access. 

I did find THIS TechNet forum piece - it is from a year ago, but contains 3 fixes.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

I went to that directory and found no "#WWW.TOTALLYFREECAMS.COM". I'm a little confused, according to the directory it seems that "#WWW.TOTALLYFREECAMS.COM
" is a folder. My directory is 

C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MACROMEDIA\FLASH 
PLAYER\MACROMEDIA.COM\SUPPORT\FLASHPLAYER\SYS\SETTINGS.SOL

I also don't know which device it's asking for.

I am now just contemplating whether I should just back up all my files and just do a reinstall of Server 2008. I've never done a back up so I'd like some advice if you know anything about it.

What I want to do is, copy ALL files except the windows directory to an external drive. I also want to export the registry and put that on the external drive as well. If I re-installed Server 2008 and copied all files back onto the drive, and imported the registry, would all my "installed" programs work properly? I would just like to save myself the trouble of installing all the programs I have one by one.


----------



## timgmorris (Oct 9, 2008)

I am having the same problem. From BIOS to Login screen is 210 seconds.

I found this article: http://content.zdnet.com/2346-12354_22-64715.html
but it is for Vista, and I can't find Diagnostics-Performance in Server 2008. Is it named something else? I can't find anything about it on the web. If I find anything of value, I'll add it here.

Specs:
Windows Server Standard 2008 x64
Dell Latitude D630 (Core2 2.5GHz)
2GB RAM


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Interesting, hopefully it isn't a problem with Server 2008 itself. When I format I guess i'll find out.

As for the diagnostics-performance, I could not find it either. I'm not sure whether or not it has it :S. Hopefully some info will come.


----------



## timgmorris (Oct 9, 2008)

Ugh... this is killing me. KILLING ME!

Anyway... I've spent the last few hours going through msconfig and disabling services in blocks, whittling it down a few services at a time.

I have managed to lower my boot time to 126 seconds from 210 seconds. I also found that the "Security accounts manager" added 30 seconds to my boot time, so I may play with it some (maybe manual or delayed boot, I'm sure neither are recommended).

Anyway, I disabled these services to get to 126 seconds (I'd like to be around 45....):

"Problem reports and solutions", "Secure socket tunneling protocol", "Smart Card", "Smart card removal policy", "SNMP Trap", 
"TCP/IP Netbios helper", "Telephony", "TPM Base Services"

:4-dontkno


----------



## Silicon2K7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I know what you're going through!

I didn't have as much luck as you by disabling those services... in fact, my boot up time to a completely usable desktop is 210 seconds. That's 3.5 minutes! Something is definitely wrong, I just don't know what!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Silicon2K7 said:


> I went to that directory and found no "#WWW.TOTALLYFREECAMS.COM". I'm a little confused, according to the directory it seems that "#WWW.TOTALLYFREECAMS.COM
> " is a folder. My directory is
> 
> C:\USERS\ADMINISTRATOR\APPDATA\ROAMING\MACROMEDIA\FLASH
> PLAYER\MACROMEDIA.COM\SUPPORT\FLASHPLAYER\SYS\SETTINGS.SOL


There is such a file - but look what else that I found in my same directory - look at the web siteds listed - and each sub-dir contains a "settings.sol" file - you can run this same dir listing from an elevated admin prompt - 

```
dir c:\Users\administrator\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys /a /s
```

The output from the dir listing:

```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 4673-973B

 Directory of C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys

10/10/2008  00:13    <DIR>          .
10/10/2008  00:13    <DIR>          ..
09/29/2008  06:05    <DIR>          #acvs.mediaonenetwork.net
10/03/2008  04:00    <DIR>          #as1.suitesmart.com
09/28/2008  07:41    <DIR>          #flash.quantserve.com
10/01/2008  18:30    <DIR>          #images.video.msn.com
10/07/2008  19:11    <DIR>          #media.tattomedia.com
10/08/2008  17:32    <DIR>          #s.ytimg.com
10/06/2008  05:48    <DIR>          #static.photobucket.com
10/08/2008  17:47    <DIR>          #twitter.com
09/28/2008  07:41    <DIR>          #www.cbs.com
09/29/2008  00:21    <DIR>          #www.youtube.com
10/10/2008  00:13                 0 1.txt
10/08/2008  17:47               648 settings.sol
               2 File(s)            648 bytes

 Directory of C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#acvs.mediaonenetwork.net

09/29/2008  06:05    <DIR>          .
09/29/2008  06:05    <DIR>          ..
09/29/2008  06:05                94 settings.sol
               1 File(s)             94 bytes

 Directory of C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#as1.suitesmart.com

10/03/2008  04:00    <DIR>          .
10/03/2008  04:00    <DIR>          ..
10/03/2008  04:00                88 settings.sol
               1 File(s)             88 bytes

 Directory of C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#flash.quantserve.com

09/28/2008  07:41    <DIR>          .
09/28/2008  07:41    <DIR>          ..
09/28/2008  07:41                90 settings.sol
               1 File(s)             90 bytes

 Directory of C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#images.video.msn.com

10/01/2008  18:30    <DIR>          .
10/01/2008  18:30    <DIR>          ..
10/01/2008  18:30                90 settings.sol
               1 File(s)             90 bytes

 Directory of C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#media.tattomedia.com

10/07/2008  19:11    <DIR>          .
10/07/2008  19:11    <DIR>          ..
10/07/2008  19:11                90 settings.sol
               1 File(s)             90 bytes

 Directory of C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#s.ytimg.com

10/08/2008  17:32    <DIR>          .
10/08/2008  17:32    <DIR>          ..
10/08/2008  17:32                81 settings.sol
               1 File(s)             81 bytes

 Directory of C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#static.photobucket.com

10/06/2008  05:48    <DIR>          .
10/06/2008  05:48    <DIR>          ..
10/06/2008  05:48                92 settings.sol
               1 File(s)             92 bytes

 Directory of C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#twitter.com

10/08/2008  17:47    <DIR>          .
10/08/2008  17:47    <DIR>          ..
10/08/2008  17:47                81 settings.sol
               1 File(s)             81 bytes

 Directory of C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.cbs.com

09/28/2008  07:41    <DIR>          .
09/28/2008  07:41    <DIR>          ..
09/28/2008  07:41                81 settings.sol
               1 File(s)             81 bytes

 Directory of C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.youtube.com

09/29/2008  00:21    <DIR>          .
09/29/2008  00:21    <DIR>          ..
09/29/2008  00:21                85 settings.sol
               1 File(s)             85 bytes

     Total Files Listed:
              12 File(s)          1,520 bytes
              32 Dir(s)  85,537,857,536 bytes free
```


I am going to delete all of mine and see what happens - what's the worst it can do? We'll see.



Silicon2K7 said:


> I also don't know which device it's asking for.


I am unsue, either - maybe that directory has something in it!



Silicon2K7 said:


> I am now just contemplating whether I should just back up all my files and just do a reinstall of Server 2008. I've never done a back up so I'd like some advice if you know anything about it.
> 
> What I want to do is, copy ALL files except the windows directory to an external drive. I also want to export the registry and put that on the external drive as well. If I re-installed Server 2008 and copied all files back onto the drive, and imported the registry, would all my "installed" programs work properly? I would just like to save myself the trouble of installing all the programs I have one by one.


The only files you will be able to copy out and use are docs, music, pix, etc... from your user profile folders. All programs will have to be re-installed. Copying the registry will do no good whatsoever. You will never be able to import it.... I and others have tried and failed. You may be able to do pieces of it - but I would not advise such.

RE: system services - there is no better comprehensive listing w/full testing that that of Charles "Black Viper" Sparks - for Vista SP1, look HERE.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------

